# I need a really, really, really good taxidermist!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Since my young dog Zip has been left in the house since her accident (broken neck) she has been a saint and nothing has ever been out of place but lately I noticed when I come home there are my things in piles on her favorite couch, like my boots or a shoe of mine or a shirt or cap or something of mine but they are never chewed on or destroyed. It is like she is getting seperation anxiety when I leave her to go to work so she piles my personal things together. Well today I got home and she had turned destructive along with her normal pile of stuff she took her frustration out on my turkey mount! :twisted: The taxidermist said the warranty did not cover abuse! But he would mount her nicely with a feather or two in her mouth :shock: :twisted: :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you want a taxidermist to do the dog or the turkey?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You may want to PM Tex-O-Bob. He has posted some of his stuff on here . Good luck. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Relax...we all make mistake's.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

You leave that dog alone !! :evil: ....Poor puppy doggy....  

That sucks.....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard really good things about Troy Garner. I saw an Old Squaw that he put back together after it was trisected (blown into three pieces) when it got too close to a twelve gage. I had to go back for a second look after I was told the story, and I still couldn't tell that it started out in three pieces.

On a side note, can you say "crate training"?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I am taking it as a lesson, if you leave a bird in reach of a bird dog......................bad things can happen but I think it is more a seperation anxiety thing she worships the ground I walk and I guess just recently started showing it.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Best thing to do is chaulk that one up to a bad experience. No bird taxidermist would probably take on that job. You might want to save the beard, tail and get a new cape and go that route. Just my .02.

Sorry...that bites!

SD


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you do don't take yer business out of state! :wink: 

bada-bing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Usually a good bird dog knows the difference, :roll: try not using mount's to train yer supposed bird dog's with. I personally prefer live wild Quail, but hey thats just me... :wink: _









_Do ya feel yer chain being yanked???_


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he's already out-of-state. That brings up a whole 'nother argument, should out-of-staters be allowed to bring their business to Utah?

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: This thread has been officially hijacked :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> _Usually a good bird dog knows the difference, :roll: try not using mount's to train yer supposed bird dog's with. I personally prefer live wild Quail, but hey thats just me... :wink: _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhmmmmm, I wonder who this Jim fella is? 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> [quote="Jim Nasium"dezasxo]_Usually a good bird dog knows the difference, :roll: try not using mount's to train yer supposed bird dog's with. I personally prefer live wild Quail, but hey thats just me... :wink: _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhmmmmm, I wonder who this Jim fella is? 8) :mrgreen:[/quotedezasxo]

SHHHHHH! I don't think they've figured it out yet. :wink: :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> SHHHHHH! I don't think they've figured it out yet. :wink: :wink:


SshheeeT! Yous thinks us fellas is gettin' long in the tooth? We had him pegged first post. Who else takes pics of Provo river browns... :?


----------

